# Indoor arrows



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You know you are about to get an infraction for talking about INDOORS in the field forum.....jarlicker and sarge may ban you from shooting in NC.

and to start talking about it Aug is grounds for a vacation :embara:


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Which Blazers are you using? I have used the mini blazers in the past for indoor and they worked okay, but I prefer a larger fletch indoors to help with correcting the arrow faster. Last year I shot X7 2412 with 3" feathers indoors, this year I'm going to try regular 2" Blazers first... if they don't work I'm back to feathers. Speed isn't a problem and larger vanes/fletching always is more forgiving. I have shot FF187 indoors a few times when switching over from indoor to outdoor and they work but I like the larger vanes better. Actually I would like to shoot large feathers outdoors too, but they just don't work as well at longer distances.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You know you are about to get an infraction for talking about INDOORS in the field forum.....jarlicker and sarge may ban you from shooting in NC.
> 
> and to start talking about it Aug is grounds for a vacation :embara:


AH ha, BUT, I actually had some time the other day and went back and read some of the VERY FIRST threads in this forum. Seems one could easily come to the conclusion that this forum was intended to discuss indoor as well - well maybe not in Aug., but still... :wink:

Plus, I found out why only Jarlicker & I (from the Raleigh crowd) are the only ones showing up at DCWC on Thu. evenings. Seems Mac, Steve, Eddie and the likes are so skeeeered of a few little bugs (and many sweating a little) that they are shooting poker rounds indoors on Thu.

And sooner or later, it is going to rain on a Thu. evening. Hard to believe that we have not been rained out a single Thu all summer.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> Which Blazers are you using? I have used the mini blazers in the past for indoor and they worked okay, but I prefer a larger fletch indoors to help with correcting the arrow faster. Last year I shot X7 2412 with 3" feathers indoors, this year I'm going to try regular 2" Blazers first... if they don't work I'm back to feathers. Speed isn't a problem and larger vanes/fletching always is more forgiving. I have shot FF187 indoors a few times when switching over from indoor to outdoor and they work but I like the larger vanes better. Actually I would like to shoot large feathers outdoors too, but they just don't work as well at longer distances.


I'm currently using the 2" Blazers. As far as the arrow "correcting", I think that is probably why the 400 spine seems to work better indoors with my setup.
50# DW
29" DL
245 FPS (approx)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I have tried both the 400 & 500 spine Beman 9.3 arrows with my setup and the 400s seem to work better.
> 
> I started the outdoor season using them this year until I was made a super offer on some ACC 3-28 (thanks again Sarge).
> 
> ...





Brown Hornet said:


> You know you are about to get an infraction for talking about INDOORS in the field forum.....jarlicker and sarge may ban you from shooting in NC.
> 
> and to start talking about it Aug is grounds for a vacation :embara:


Hornet...ban him now please...at least a vacation :ban:

Its August for goodness sakes...for now, just shoot your outdoor arrows indoors...you're going to have to readjust the rest and such anyway to shoot the fatties, so stick with one set up until we move officially indoor (December maybe?)
Keep up this indoor talk, and I am taking back my ACC's and jarlicker ain't gonna let you through the DCWC gates anymore...

As to your question...your 9.3's are spined reasonably well for your set up...that should allow you to use the 175 FF just fine...I have the 187's on my CT Hippos and they work great.

That said, look at the FFLP400's if you want more correction. They are a long low profile vane, and work great (I shot them on my x-jammers last year before the whole arrow size thing...)

Iff'n your interested I am probably going to let the x-jammers go in favor of the CT hippos (more of my boycott/arrow size rule thing)...I'll hook you up on them as well if you like...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hornet...ban him now please...at least a vacation :ban:
> 
> Its August for goodness sakes...for now, just shoot your outdoor arrows indoors...you're going to have to readjust the rest and such anyway to shoot the fatties, so stick with one set up until we move officially indoor (December maybe?)
> Keep up this indoor talk, and I am taking back my ACC's and jarlicker ain't gonna let you through the DCWC gates anymore...
> ...


Well thanks for the feedback - guess I'll just put this query on hold for a few months. :wink:

Of course I got a similar response from Mac yesterday when I asked him about his traveling motel at S+W. He was quick to point out that that was nearly 2 weeks away. 

But it was only *yesterday* when I was in the Boy Scouts and lived by the motto "Be Prepared". :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well thanks for the feedback - guess I'll just put this query on hold for a few months. :wink:
> 
> Of course I got a similar response from Mac yesterday when I asked him about his traveling motel at S+W. He was quick to point out that that was nearly 2 weeks away.
> 
> But it was only *yesterday* when I was in the Boy Scouts and lived by the motto "Be Prepared". :wink:


I already answered the question...no need to wait...

You can't flip back and forth effectively anyway due to your rest...so hang on until we move inside...

Once Field season is over, we are going to do some FITA and target rounds...you won't want the 9.3's for those for sure...


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Guess I'm in the same boat as Prag... as I also setup my indoor arrows about two weeks ago cuz I had the time. I had to order nock inserts and points so wanted to make sure I get them to have the arrows ready when I need them. I'm not setting the bow up with those arrows for a couple of months though.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

toyrunner said:


> Guess I'm in the same boat as Prag... as I also setup my indoor arrows about two weeks ago cuz I had the time. I had to order nock inserts and points so wanted to make sure I get them to have the arrows ready when I need them. I'm not setting the bow up with those arrows for a couple of months though.


I got my arrows set up last winter ...they won't be in the bow till december though...I picked arrows for this year indoor that I can shoot outdoor with some success too (I shot a field half or two at the end of last indoor season)...we get very few days that aren't shootable outdoors here in NC...


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I switched from ACCs to ACEs this year for outdoors, don't think I want to try those inside. Last year I tried my 3-18 ACCs and didn't care for the results so went with 2412s which I'm going to stick with this year... I think.

Sarge- Good luck at your State Field this year, I won't be able to make it up there... but would really like to. I had a great time meeting and shooting with you guy's last year.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm going to shoot Hippos indoors this year, so they will work OK for outdoor. Especially at my club where we are pretty protected from the wind...

I'll shoot one of my outdoor arrows (I have several) until well into the fall though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hornet...ban him now please...at least a vacation :ban:


Ban me? If Hornet does, then who is going to keep your "NC State" thread alive with trash talk? 

Oh, I forgot, I vowed to fade away from trash talking. But still, if I'm banned, who will post threads like this http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=729826 in the "Bar" that produces such responses as: "Dude you are a hero to the MAN nation. That is the best thread I have read on here yet "


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I loved the 2712's and will use those again if they will be allowed. However, I'm thinking hard about getting an indoor/outdoor type arrow that is properly spined and not change my setup to transition from indoor to outdoor. I'm thinking navigators, axis FMJ's or navigator FMJ's, or ACC.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*arrows?*

is there an arrow size- dia. limit for nfaa indoor archery and vegas? indoors in AUGUST, just maybe.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I tried going that single setup route for indoors, outdoors and 3D but ended up buying an UltraElite for a spot bow (2412 and ACE arrows) to switch between indoors/outdoor target and setting my ProElite up for 3D and backup bow for target (Lightspeed arrows). One setup always seemed to be a comprimize no matter what I was shooting and I didn't like that. Down here the end of indoors and the start of 3D overlap eachother as well as 3D and outdoor target. I would shoot only target if I had a preference but not much of that going on so I shoot local 3D stuff.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> is there an arrow size- dia. limit for nfaa indoor archery and vegas? indoors in AUGUST, just maybe.


I'm not aware of any size limit, but I may be wrong.

And as has been discussed before, I think we got this all backwards anyway. We should shoot indoors during the hot summer months and enjoy the A/C. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

frank_jones said:


> is there an arrow size- dia. limit for nfaa indoor archery and vegas? indoors in AUGUST, just maybe.


2712.....

No indoors till after Turkey day...:wink:

You tie the knot yet?


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree about the A/C. When I first started shooting down here a couple years ago I suggested doing the outdoor shoots during the cooler spring months... needless to say that idea didn't go over well and now I've adapted to the heat and sweating. Some things you just can't change.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm, just browsing the LAS catalog and stumbled on something that might be interesting for Sure-Loc users that need a little help in the cable guard area.

BUT, I believe I also stumbled on another mistake in the catalog. The pricing can't be right on this item. Have sent [email protected] a PM - wonder if they'll sell that item for the listed price. 

Take a look mid-way the left column on page 153. Seems you can buy the "combination" for less than 1/2 the cost of the cheapest single item.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm not aware of any size limit, but I may be wrong.
> 
> And as has been discussed before, I think we got this all backwards anyway. We should shoot indoors during the hot summer months and enjoy the A/C. :wink:


I would rather shoot outside in the heat then in the freezing cold and wind....plus it gets dark at 2:00 in the winter


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, just browsing the LAS catalog and stumbled on something that might be interesting for Sure-Loc users that need a little help in the cable guard area.
> 
> BUT, I believe I also stumbled on another mistake in the catalog. The pricing can't be right on this item. Have sent [email protected] a PM - wonder if they'll sell that item for the listed price.
> 
> Take a look mid-way the left column on page 153. Seems you can buy the "combination" for less than 1/2 the cost of the cheapest single item.


Nope....I already tried to buy a couple hundred packs of pin nocks that were listed wrong last year:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I would rather shoot outside in the heat then in the freezing cold and wind....plus it gets dark at 2:00 in the winter


Yea, me too, but on some of those 100+ days, some A/C would be nice. And you're right about the daylight. Can't remember now when the time changes this year, but as soon as it does that'll be the end of outdoor in the afternoons after work.



Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....I already tried to buy a couple hundred packs of pin nocks that were listed wrong last year:wink:


Nope, I wouldn't really try to hold them to this price even if I were interested in buying the item. Jared; however, did tell me that 1 item that is listed 2 times in the catalog at different prices would be sold at the lower of the 2. I really think he appreciates folks pointing out errors in the catalog to him. Putting such a document together has to be a monumental task - once which I'm sure they're already working on for next year.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

psargeant said:


> . . .Once Field season is over, we are going to do some FITA and target rounds...you won't want the 9.3's for those for sure...


Hang on. . .there's a Field 'Season'?

We shoot it year 'round here.

I'm kinda confused. 


In the HOTTEST summer months we still shoot. . .in the mornings.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Hang on. . .there's a Field 'Season'?
> 
> We shoot it year 'round here.
> 
> ...


Keep it up J (talking about your year round Field) and us NC folks will have to charter a plane and come show you "how it's done". :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WrongdayJ said:


> Hang on. . .there's a Field 'Season'?
> 
> We shoot it year 'round here.
> 
> ...


I will too probably...being a Northeasterner re-located...they don't know what winter is here in NC...but I'm likely to be the only one out there most of the time...


pragmatic_lee said:


> Keep it up J (talking about your year round Field) and us NC folks will have to charter a plane and come show you "how it's done". :tongue:


Or we can just talk chopper Steve into "driving"...:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I will too probably...being a Northeasterner re-located...they don't know what winter is here in NC...but I'm likely to be the only one out there most of the time...
> Or we can just talk chopper Steve into "driving"...:wink:


I spent a winter in Denver, so I surely know what a "winter" is. :wink:

From what I understand, Chopper Steve might have to install a trailer hitch if he "drives". :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I spent a winter in Denver, so I surely know what a "winter" is. :wink:
> 
> From what I understand, Chopper Steve might have to install a trailer hitch if he "drives". :tongue:


That ain't winter....come see me in Jan/Feb...it takes more then snow to make a winter.

My old roommate was from Denver and he used to cry about the weather here....he said winters out there have NOTHING on the weather here.:wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

We just had ice out last week in Michigan.:cocktail:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That ain't winter....come see me in Jan/Feb...it takes more then snow to make a winter.
> 
> My old roommate was from Denver and he used to cry about the weather here....he said winters out there have NOTHING on the weather here.:wink:


Snow in itself isn't what made my Denver winter so tuff. But combine it with mile high city winds, temperatures below ZERO, and the fact that I had to walk every where I went, and I kinda have my doubts that anything in Mary Land could compare.



GATOR-EYE said:


> We just had ice out last week in Michigan.:cocktail:


Talking about ice in Aug. is as much of an AT infraction as me talking about indoor in Aug. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Snow in itself isn't what made my Denver winter so tuff. But combine it with mile high city winds, temperatures below ZERO, and the fact that I had to walk every where I went, and I kinda have my doubts that anything in Mary Land could compare.



I don't live in Md:wink: 

My roommate would tell you otherwise.....and he was born and raised in Denver:wink:


----------

